# Kadee Remote Uncoupling & DCC



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm wondering if anyone has an ideas or thoughts on how best to control the new kadee remote uncoupler servos using DCC?

Our railroad, the Somerville & St.Francis River, is geared towards operations and as such we do a lot of switching moves using kadee uncoupler ramps installed between the rails. This system has been working well but I'm currently toying with the idea of upgrading our caboose fleet to the new Kadee remote uncouplers and controlling them from a small, on-board function only decoder. This would greatly help speed up the switching process when we need to cut out the caboose during a local switching move for example. I was just wondering what people thought would be the best option in terms of a decoder for this? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

I'm currently leaning towards a massoth unit, ideally their new eMotion 8FS servo decoder which should hopefully be coming out soon: 

http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/8152501.en.php 

or their eMotion 8FL paired with their 6V voltage regulator as they recommend for servo control:

http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/8152001.en.php
http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/8242050.en.php

I would really like to hear if anyone has any other ideas or suggestions, particularly if they are more cost effective!

Many thanks in advance,
Gavin


(PS: I should say that we're currently using a Massoth 1200z central station with three Navigator handsets, and mostly NCE decoders in our locos with Phoenix sound.)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zimo MX69/MX69x series of decoders have provisions for wiring up 4 servos. 
And you can just use any 5 volt servo. The MX695 series has 4 sets of pins for servo plug and play. 
Servo outputs can be programmed for functions 1 to 19, and each output has a CV for max direction. 
Download the manual at zimo.at 
And if you have an Aristo or USA with fan driven smoke, these decoders will drive those with fan control and 3 heater settings. 
Of course this does not help you with present decoders, but can be something to think about for future purchases. Motor, light, sound, servo, smoke control all in one decoder and for less than $200.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Gavin: 

Both the Massoth eMOTION 8FL along with the Massoth 6 volt regulator and the Massoth eMOTION 8FS would do the job. When it becomes available the 8FS would cost about $10 less than the 8FL paired with the Massoth 6V regular; it will also take let space. 

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gavin, 

Since you are talking about putting them in cabooses, and not locomotives, I would also lean towards the Massoth 8FL with the voltage regulator until the new 8FS comes out. I have used that exact system on a working hopper car and really like the programmability of the Massoth decoders. 

For locomotives, it's a little different and then I would do as Dan suggests, and go with a sound decoder with the built in servo control and onboard voltage regulation. I am just putting a Zimo 695KV in a diesel project and it's really convenient to have the easy onboard plug in for the servos. The only downside I've found with the Zimo decoders is the programming can be a little confusing and takes a little more time to digest. Normally I prefer Massoth decoders but in this case they didn't have the specific sound I needed, and their new decoders with the onboard power and direct servo plug-in aren't available yet. 
I've been using quite a few of the Massoth hook and loop style auto-uncouplers and they work great, but I'm assuming you are using knuckle couplers. I am looking forward to the new 8FS decoder...any idea on delivery Mohammed? 

Keith 



Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Keith: 

It is supposed to be here by the end of the year. 

I have just finished installing a couple of automatic uncouplers, one in the LGB diesel locomotive from the European toy train starter set and another in the new LGB porter. They work like a charm. 

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------

